# Oh me my Molly girl isn't going to work out.



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's the deal my blind Cow Sally which I raised and was born on our family farm has now had 6 bull calves as of this year and I was really wanting her to give me a heifer calf so the fifth bull calf which was born March 10th 2011 I decided to trade with my brother's Sally's bull calf for one of the heifer calves born on our family farm. We have anywhere from 48 to 52 or so calves born every year so I choose a mollie face heifer / black angue calf from the calf crop born in 2011, Mollie was born May of 2011 and we weaned her along with the calf crop probably around end of Oct or first of Nov 2011 and I seperated her once all the other weaned calves went to market and I keep her in a pasture near the house and she was fed grass hay and a little sweet fed while I keep her pined up from November 2011 until the middle of Aug this year at which time she was plenty old enough and big enough to breed, Mollie received her shots at about a month old, Pinkeye, and blackleg and then received her shots for Lepto and Vibro around the middle july this year before we turned her out the middle of Aug, Mollies mother is a brood cow we have had for years, and her grandmother was just sold about two years ago. Anyways Mollie isn't breeding and I'm so sad. She has been in standing heat every 17 days since the first time she came in heat when we turned her out, She has now been breed to two different bulls that we own and both have calves on the ground so they are well proven breeders..Last friday I rushed home from work and jumped on the four wheel to go see if Molly was in and I was met by one of my brother's in the driveway and I told him I was going to see if Mollie was in heat and my brother said you might as well save your gas because she is bulling again. Last Friday was the 6th time she has been in heat, each time is a standing heat. Is there anything I can do concerning this? Molly became a pet while I tended to her and I was so hoping for her to be a mother by the time she was two years old, How long do I give her to breed? I know she isn't a twin, besides she is coming in heat but just not breeding.. How Long should I give her to breed? Pasture and Hay isn't a probably we have a large farm and plenty of hay stored. I really didn't won't to sell her this soon but she might need to go with the first shipment of weaned calves that is just about ready to leave the farm. How I managed to pick a heifer thats not breeding Is above me.. we keep several replacement heifers annually but I always like to make them pets where the other aren't petted and halted like I do them, I guess thats the girl in me..How long should I give her? and please don't say she should have already been gone


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

If your heart's set on this heifer, I guess I would have a vet examine her and try to find out if there's a reason she's not breeding. Perhaps she is cystic which, I believe, is a fairly easy fix. If something else is wrong, at least you'd know and could make an informed decision instead of just a difficult one.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

Does she have access to loose mineral? A mineral deficiency (in almost any of the major minerals) can cause a cow to not settle, become cystic, etc. Also Vitamin A, D and E are important for good fertility.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't think thats the problem, loose mineral's as well as Protein Tubes are available year round.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Why not ask the vet to take a look? You put a lot of time and affection into her - why not check?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

As much as you have put into her already, I would take one more step and have a vet check her. If she is cystic, I believe a shot of hormones can fix it. Hope it works out.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! I believe i'll go that route and contact the vet to make an appointment for Monday December 3rd because if she didn't breed last Friday November 16th she will be back in just like clock work on December 2nd, if she don't come back in on that date I'll cancel the vet appointment..I don't want the vet examing her if she doesen't come back in on December 2nd.. Marc I would like here from you also concerning this if you don't mind, Thanks Sandy


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I have an update: and keeping my fingers crossed. My molly girl didn't come in heat on Dec 2nd nor has she been back in since I seen the deed done on November 16th and I see her up close ever day. If she was was in heat the bull would be with her and she is also running with 25 other cows. So maybe a calf next fall.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Our Jersey heifer was bred 3 times before she finally took. From my experience (limited that it is) heifers can be hard to settle. You'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Sometimes it just takes a bit. My Molly has not taken by ai. I have to get a bull to her.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd biotrack her! It's cheap and easy. Takes the guesswork out of pregnant or not.

I had my baby Bella tested for FM, since they told me she was a twin. I didn't want to put in a lot of time and effort into her if she wouldn't be able to breed. Thankfully, she's ALL GIRL!


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Up Date on my Molly Girl! Well I don't know where the time has gone but my Molly Girl will soon be coming in from the large pasture into the delivery pasture. Thats right her due date will be here August 23rd. Molly has started her bagging up and is starting to spring also. Molly turned 2 in May of this year and she finally bred on November 16th/2012 after coming in 5 times. She was bred to at that time our 18 month registered low birth weight angus bull, Iron Man. I hope she stayes as tame as she is now when she calves, she's really a sweet heart: I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats! I know it's been a hard road for ya.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

After what you've been through, I hope you get a calf worth waiting for.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Well Molly had her baby between checks last night right on her due date. I went out at 10:30 p.m. and no baby and she wasn't acting like she was going to delivery but was not right with the other 3 cows that are due to calve in the next three weeks and when I went out at 2:30 a.m. this morning she had already delivered a heifer calve and she was already up nursing. Molly is a great mama. This calve is a four generation born and raised her on the farm. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the heifer calf!
I can hardly wait to see if she has her mama's markings.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah!!!! I pray my Molly will do like your Molly. My Molly is due October 6. I'm just so giddy! When is so big. We are about to hit high heat too. Do you think she will like Italian icee? Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS! Let's see some photos of the long-awaited baby!


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture time! This is Mollies heifer calve. I think Molly did good! This calve is fourth generation born here on the farm. None of the generations where ever coal black and none of the generations ever had a calve born without some white somewhere over the many years, but not this girl, she is coal black, she gets that from the registered black augus bull I bred Molly to Mr. Iron Man. No name yet and this calve probably will not be retained in the herd for long term due to the fact this is Mollies first calve and I also have Mollies full sister that is a year younger then Molly that will be calving next April that looks just like Molly, but a year younger.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Your Mollie looks like an old hand at being a mother and her little heifer is a beauty! Happy for you!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

She is a doll! Good job Molly. I can't wait to see what my Molly gives me. I'm all sort of nervous with the heat wave we are having. She's so heavy with babe. She has lots of water and shade. I just pray all goes well. I have waited a long time for her to calve.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Molly is a great first time mother,she's even better then I was expecting. Little Miss. Ebony is a little stinker and will run clear accross the pasture to me for a good scratch and rub down and hug::banana:


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Two years forward, My Molly has now had her 3rd heifer calf.


----------

